
YouTube - Steve Jobs early TV appearance - edo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDBiUemCSY&feature=player_embedded
======
edo
This video affirmed to me that even Steve Jobs had a period in his life where
he wasn't as confident on stage as he is now. Great public speaking is no
natural or innate trait, but something that can be learned by anyone that has
the perseverance to stick with it.

------
coderdude
Pay attention people. This video is already on the front page. Stop blindly
voting stuff up.

------
lifeofbrian
two words: nice beard

